# Help making a '78 Schwinn Traveler a commuter



## jahona (Aug 23, 2005)

I would like to bike to work (a job that I'll hopefully get at the end of the week) and do some other errandson the bike. This past summer I bought a '78 Schwinn Traveler, all original, just needs a few touch ups of paint. Anyway could anyone point me in a few directions on the extra acessories? I'm on a very tight budget, would like to keep this all at least under $100.

1) I'm taking off the beater pedals on the bike and relplacing them with the MKS GR-9 pedals / Toe clip / Strap combo from Ben's Cycle for $45. Should hold up fine I'm guessing and look nice with the bike.

2) Headlight / Taillight: I'm a bit in the dark on this one...  Never used lights before, so don't know anything. Are any of the light combo deals that you see on Nashbar, etc. bright enough for commuting in the dark?

3) Fenders: I've read that they're recommended if you're on anything but dry streets. Again, going with retro idea I'd like fenders that have the chrome look. Can I find a pair of these and still stay within my budget?

4) Rear rack: I'm guessing I should commute, do some errands first before I decide if I need one. The job that I'm hoping to get has a very casual atmosphere so stuffing clothes and shoes in a messenger bag shouldn't be a problem. Again, if I get a rack I'd like one that is "chrome" or at least gray, raw metal.

Other things: The wheels are the original bolt on 27 inchers so I'm thinking of upgrading - probably in the second phase of adding extras bc I don't have the funds right now. My concern is if they'll hold up ok (they seem to fine so far) and if they'll hold up for winter riding. That brings me to another question - is the bike suitable for winter riding...in Madison, WI? Are knobby tires or studs available in 27 inch?

This is a bit longer than I planned but if I forgot anything please say so. Don't feel like you need to answer all my questions. Advice on any of the above is helpful. Thanks!


----------



## booksbikesbeer (Jun 17, 2007)

This should make for a very cool commuter. I have a few thoughts that might prove helpful in your building. I've made some similar changes to an old Kuwahara road frame that I commute on.

1) I switched pedals too. I went with some super cheap welgo platform pedals with straps from pricepoint.com. I think they were 25$. They work fine for me.

2) The big thing here is figuring out if you need TO SEE the road with your lights, or just BE SEEN by drivers and others on the road. I live in Iowa City and riding around town I pretty much feel I just need to be seen. My girlfriend and I have cheap, clip on lights made by CatEye and they seem to work well. Even when we ride on some wooded bike paths at night we get by. So think about how well lit your roads are and how much traffic they have. I would guess that most commuters don't use big battery operated lighting systems that you see used by people who ride single track at night.

3) I have some silver SKS fenders. They are plastic, but have a metal look to them. So far they are great and they cost me 40$. I've also noticed that velo-orange.com is selling some nice looking silver, metal fenders for 38$. They look more durable and I think the set up would take a bit longer, but my guess is that it might be worth it. I'm thinking about getting a set to put on my road bike between October and early April.

4) I don't have a rack. I think about getting one sometimes, but my commute is not far. I would agree with your thoughts on trying to commute without a rack first and then deciding.

Wheels and tires. I've got 27in wheels too. I like them. I have some Michelin World Tourer tires that are big and comfy. I don't know about studded tires, but the shop I worked at had some nobby 27in tires. I don't remember who made them, but they exist. And 27in tires are cheap in general.

Hope that helps.


----------



## jahona (Aug 23, 2005)

Did some more web browsing to get some ideas on stuff - 

1) Still going with the MKS pedal deal

2) Seems to be some pretty decent deals on Nashbar for headlights. I'm looking at the Cateye EL-510, the Planet Bike Super Spot, or a Nashbar light (if I can find some reviews). Any body have any yays or nays on these? 

3) I'm wondering if the silver metal fuller fenders might be too much for winter riding - as in they won't let me fit wider knobbies. So maybe I'll be getting the more basic (and less expensive) black plastic ones.

4) I might end up getting a rack right away bc like I said I'd like to do some errands with the bike. The TransIt Rack from Performance or the Ascent Basic Rear Rack from Nashbar (anyone know the weight capacity?). Again anyone have any info on these?


----------



## thegock (May 16, 2006)

*Loads of lights*

We have loads of lights in every flavor and no budget. However, one of the biggest savers is rechargable NiMh batteries. I have to change three sets tonight, come to think of it.


----------



## ARP (Mar 7, 2002)

*Search ebay for a Pletscher bike rack*

They are from back in the day and are very original as far as period correct is concerned. I know that is not of the most importance right now for you, they go for around $15 on ebay, they are aluminum grey. Also might want to check Harris cyclery for info on this rack, I have 2 of them work fine.

Fenders, take a look for Pyramid fenders, they are a knock off from SKS-Planet bike etc. Pyramid branded stuff is designed for one size fits all, but they do come in sizes 35-45- and are full fenders, not partials. Unsure if they come in silver.

My one commuter bike is a 1980 Schwinn Voyageur 11.8? all chrome. Set up with Honjo hammer tone fenders and a Pletscher rack. The fenders cost more than the whole bike.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*27-inch tires*

I don't know of any studded 27" tires, but there are cross-types with pretty good lugs. I run these in the winter here in snowy Connecticut.









These look even more aggressive, if you have the clearance for them:.









Both available from Harris Cyclery
https://sheldonbrown.com/harris/tires/630.html

If your wheels appear to be in good shape, I wouldn't think about upgrading unless they start to behave badly. You can still get 27" tires, and if you changed to the 700c size you might have to replace the brake calipers (because the smaller diameter rims would require more reach).

I enthusiastically second thegock's suggestion of NiMh rechargeables. You'll save a ton of money compared to throwaway batteries, and you'll avoid the temptation to save money by using batteries for as long as possible. A lot of people do this with LED lights, not realizing that when the battery is half-depleted the voltage drops a bit, and the brightness of the light drops a lot. If you use modern rechargeables you can always have fresh full-voltage batteries in there without spending a lot.

This place has great deals on batteries and smart chargers:
https://www.batteryspace.com/index.asp
https://www.batteryspace.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=3465


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

For lights, if you just need to be seen, I'd suggest a fully enclosed LED. Mine has a Hi-Steady and Low-Steady light setting, but I like the idea of blinking better, so that your light doesn't get lost in all the other lights behind you when someone is looking at you. The advantage my light does have, is that it came with NiMh batteries and a plug-in charger, that plugs directly into the light. So I don't have to take the batteries out and put them in a charger to charge them. I got it at Performance for about $25. I looked it up and couldn't find it on their web site.

On the other hand, if you need to see, and are traveling faster than about 15 mph, you should consider a brighter light. Maybe one with a seperate battery (usually fits in a bottle cage) that has at least a 15w halogen or equivalent. Those will set you back a lot more money.


----------



## addict42 (Nov 2, 2006)

I've used the performance rack for the last year or so, and I've been happy with it. Performance claims the capacity to be about 40 lbs, but the rack has "25 Kg. max" stamped on it. I've had plenty of weight on mine with no problems.


----------

